# Where to find good, easy plans for beginner woodworkers?



## GinaG (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm new to this hobby and would like to know if there are any good websites that offer free plans for smaller/beginner projects. I'm interested in building a nightstand/end table.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can just search for *free woodwoking plans*. You'll get thousands of results. A lot of them have free downloads as well as plans you can buy cheap.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You have but to ask….
http://www.freeww.com/
http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/
http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/WORKSHOP%20PROJECTS/workshop_projects.htm
http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~flip/plans.html
http://woodgears.ca/index.html
http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/index.php/f-44.html

There are more but my fingers are tired.

Welcome to our little piece of the asylum!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Try some of Norms old books.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A5235&page=1


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I do mostly scroll work.
From my experience, most free plans for anything you'd need a plan for are worth what you pay for them.

As for scrolling though, there is one site I recommend all the time to beginners with free plans.
Scrollsaw Workshop


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought of a site where I've ordered a lot of scrolling plans from that offer plans for just about everything and the prices are very reasonable.
woodcraftplans.com
Here is a plan for an arts and craft style end table/night stand. It costs $10.95 plus shipping. All the plans I've ordered from them came in short time, were easy to follow, and their customer service is great if there ever is a problem.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Gina,

Jim had good advice, and a plus is that you can probably find New Yankee Workshop books at your local library. I know I used to find them in mine, and even if you can't, I'll bet they can get one for you easily enough.

Good luck!


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

New Yankee workshop is a good place for plans, especially for beginners because you can get the video with the plans and watch ol' Norm build the piece.
www.newyankee.com


----------



## Hayes1212 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you are looking for furniture ideas, this website has a lot of good looking, easy to build projects great for the beginning woodworker.

http://ana-white.com/


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

As you progress and are ready for more advanced projects check out American furniture designs, I've heard they will talk you through some area's of a project you may have trouble with. Also, consider subscribing too Woodsmith and Shop notes magazines, they have great plans that are designed for new wood workers.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

Second on Hayes1212 recommendation.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Plans? We don' need no stinkeen' PLANS!! Try something you designed yourself. A table might be a little ambitious for a starter, in that case.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Danpaddles, I love old movie references.
Back on the subject though.
I use a lot of plans for things I couldn't figure out myself, or for things such as my scroll saw patterns with all the intricate designs and such. 
For simple furniture pieces though such a s nightstand, I often just look in my many pattern catalogs for ideas and go from there. I'll start out building it to look like the photo in the catalog, and modify it as I see fit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, and as for the quote made by Danpaddles,
Most people easily recognize it from Blazing Saddles (1974) "Badges? We dont't need no stinkin' badges"

The line actually originated in a 1927 novel.

In film it was then used in a Humprey Bogart movie in 1948 when Gold Hat said, "Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges! I don't have to show you any stinkin' badges!"

Still others remember it from a Monkeys episode in 1967, and Weird Al Yankovich in UHF in 1989.

It is one of the most misquoted (from changing the words such as Danpaddles done) in pop culture history.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Roll on over to Steve Ramseys web site. www.woodworkingformeremortals.com
He does not have plans but he does show how to build some great stuff. Plans are over rated. I think the most rewarding part of woodworking is designing your own stuff.


----------



## GinaG (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys are great, thanks so much!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre. I guess I paraphrased that line a little.

worthwhile content-

http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/proj_articles/index.htm

or- browse by skill level-
http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Gina, you might also try Google SketchUp's 3D Warehouse. Not only are they free, you can rotate them around to see all parts of the piece and you can get measurements from any component.

As someone who is seriously considering building and selling plans, your question interests me a lot. There have been recent discussions here on LJ regarding selling plans. Could you tell me/us why you are not considering purchasing plans?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

gINA STARTING IN MID FEBRUARY WE WILL IN CONJUNCTION WITH DELTA Machinery will be bringing back to life and free of charge the Delta Gram and Flying Chips Magazines these books were crammed full of plans for all skill levels look for these soon and if you join our site this month you will be entered in our free tool giveaway each month while we kick off the Delta-grams return to greatness this publication had a readership of over 500k each month it was released I hope you can join us as we release the digatised versions you will find them here in about two weeks send your email and we will release the release date to th new members free http://thisoldworkshop.com


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Steve Ramsey does have a list of sites for plans. They might not all be free, but they are all from sites that he considers reputable.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I got my start using the plans here: http://www.minwax.com/wood-projects/

Took all of 30 seconds for me to go off script, but I at least got a size for perspective, size, and a look at the outcome. Definite confidence boosters!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I find that most things you can find are difficult to use as they may need more tools or skills you have. They also may not necessarily be something that interests you. I'd suggest getting ideas from other sources and plans, but ultimately learn to make the plans that you use yourself as it will teach you the most and allow you to make projects that fit with your skills, needs, and tooling the best. What ever it is have fun and get out of woodworking what you want to get out of it.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gina another great resource for plans is The New Yankee workshop the plans come with videos and have been tested buy thousands of woodworkers they aren't free but they are very good and easier to follow if you buy the plan and the video together I have picked several of these on E-Bay

edit 
oops didn't read Scott told you this already but it is good advise from two of us now


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Gina,

Go to www.popularwoodworking.com and in the 'plans and projects' pull-down, select 'I can do that'. Lots of good, well thought out plans for beginners or experienced alike. They will give you enough confidence and information to attack more complicated projects. Every technique is explained in great detail. The blogs are worthwhile and readable, and the magazine is one of two or three worth the price of the subscription. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Gina… my all time favorite is http://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/. Not only do they have easy to follow plans they also show you different techniques to help improve your skills.


----------



## Moosesman (Jul 18, 2011)

Good stuff here http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/


----------

